

MDwiki – Markdown based wiki done 100% on the client via JavaScript - hilbert-
http://dynalon.github.io/mdwiki/#!index.md

======
evolve2k
TLDR; Not actually a wiki. This is a nice front end js component that live
autocompiles markdown into HTML.

IMHO to be a wiki it would need to manage user editing and version control.

~~~
Dynalon
Author of MDwiki here. Versioning and editing is indeed intended to be done
and handled through git. Pull requests are prefered method for collaboration.
Another way is to place the wiki on a Dropbox shared public folder and share
the folder with your collaborators. Hosting can be done through Dropbox as
well.

~~~
backdraw_
In that case, I just came up with some awesome new minimalist wiki software:
it's called 'plain text files in a git repository'.

------
Havvy
Wikis are editable live, usually by anybody; but I cannot see a way to edit
any of these projects that use MDwiki. So if that is the case, this isn't a
wiki project, and why is it called one?

~~~
robbs
A pull request would edit a page, I think.

~~~
bachmeier
But that doesn't make it a wiki.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Au contraire, I think GitHub's editing features are actually close enough to
make a wiki.

Though... you might as well just use GitHub's Wiki...

------
dingdingdang
What.. a "wiki" that isn't shared? (I can see it could be made to have server
component, I like the idea of doing all rendering on client-side, why not?!)
The rendering is unfortunately glitchy (FF30; sometimes the CSS seems to drop
during load/link clicks) and the stack of various libraries used is so deep
that it may well be difficult to find the cause? Sorry, that's presumptuous
actually, but I sometimes wonder why small projects like this need this many
libs:

    
    
        marked
        jQuery
        Bootstrap
        Bootswatch
        colorbox
        highlightjs

~~~
christop
TiddlyWiki, the original self-contained wiki (and now nearly 10 years old),
was (is?) often used for note-taking. All you need is a browser, point it at a
file:/// URI and you could save your changes locally.

[http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/)

------
csirac2
That's really cool! It reminded me of Ward Cunningham's Smallest Federated
Wiki, which is mostly client-side too; although it normally uses sinatra,
there's an arduino port and I seem to recall an experimental server
implemented using only apache conf hacks too.

[https://github.com/WardCunningham/Smallest-Federated-
Wiki](https://github.com/WardCunningham/Smallest-Federated-Wiki)

------
chewxy
If anyone wants a python implementation, I have recently found MarkWiki[0] to
be quite excellent. It's simple to use - I deployed it within a small team,
all familiar with markdown.

[0] : [http://pythonhosted.org/MarkWiki/](http://pythonhosted.org/MarkWiki/)

------
wise_young_man
This is similar to what we are building at UserDeck. We call it Guides and it
is a knowledge base widget that embeds inline into any page of a website. It
is all Javascript and customizable on the client side with layouts and
components which have options which let you change things like a sidebar
component to the right side instead of the left.

Any team member can collaborate and edit articles live on the site and we are
considering adding wiki type functionality if people are interested.

You can learn more at
[http://userdeck.com/guides](http://userdeck.com/guides).

------
ahmett
And how is the crawling of search bots handled? Does Google render this into
HTML and interpret the hyperlinks and try to crawl deeper pages as well?

~~~
Dynalon
Crawling is an issue. But if you google for mdwiki, first result will be the
projects website which IS crawled. I think this is undocumented by google, but
they do fetch ajax content. But you can not do professional SEO with frontend-
only solutions.

------
balls187
When I reload the page in Firefox 30, I first see the non-styled content,
which is a bit jarring.

------
Pitarou
AFAICT, this entirely runs on the client. The server just serves some static
web pages. Presumably, if you save the static HTML / js / css files onto your
laptop, you could use the wiki when you're offline.

------
simlevesque
I like JS and all that but having to wait for the css to load is not great UX.

------
jason_slack
This is interesting. It would allow me to make quick work of all the markdown
files I have to get them alive. +1.

------
dynjo
Also check out [http://slimwiki.com](http://slimwiki.com)

------
dalek2point3
is it possible to get pretty URLs? that might be the one thing that might stop
me from using this -- this is exactly what i have been looking for!

